# My Vieja Synspilum



## Matrim (May 24, 2010)

Just picked this Synspilum up from Roger's Aquatics, only been in his new tank (180g) for a few hours now. It's currently about 7 inches. Still not sure about sex, any guesses? Mine is that it is a male, but really wouldn't be surprised either way at this point. It's side is a little chewed up but it's already coloured up from the store a fair bit.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice vieja. I also have a similar one as yours. I saw a flagtail in the same tank. My suggestion is to remove him as the vieja will soon go after your flagtail. By the way, mine is up for sale for $20. Check my recent thread for pictures.


----------

